# Mercedes Benz G Wagon as a towing vehicle



## Fluffy Pony

Sure you can pull it... but the bigger question is, can you stop it? 

I would be too afraid to pull a loaded horse trailer with that kind of car, the wheel base in general is a huge red flag to me. I can picture it fish tailing down the freeway just because of how short the wheel base is.


----------



## loveduffy

it seems that the towing abley is low I would check with the dealer about if it could do the job


----------



## crimsonsky

that's what my thought was as well - the wheelbase. 

as far as asking the dealership about the towing capacity - they seem to think it would be fine. i think *I* am more worried about it than they are. :/


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

The things that you need to consider are your GVW/tow rating, the gear ratio, your transmission and wheel base. Installing a trailer brake is going to help alleviate some of the stopping issues but you still need a big heavy vehicle to tow. I have a friend that hauls horses with her big Lexus and it makes me queasy.

Talk to a good, independent mechanic. Mine wouldn't let me buy anything less than a 3/4 ton, 4x4 with a tow package and heavy duty engine/tranny to tow a two horse, mostly aluminum trailer. And I still wouldn't haul in the mountains with it, but it's great for short (<8 hours) trips, even in bad weather.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Towing a Boat is one thing, but Horses are live loads.

SUV's tend to be top heavy and you really don't need a live load adding to stability problems in a SUV.

If you added a trailer brake kit to the vehicle and only wanted to pull a one horse trailer, maybe for short distances like during an emergency, but I personally would not want to use something like that.


.


----------



## crimsonsky

i've only ever pulled a trailer with a truck (1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks) so that's why i was asking about towing with an SUV. i was worried about the wheelbase/weight.


----------



## twiz454

hey lady, I know you  I wouldn't do it. It doesn't look wide enough, the tow capacity is only 3500lbs, and you'll be right at that just pulling one horse. Even with trailer brakes it may not be enough to stop it well since it will be maxed out. I've pulled with a Ford Excursion, but they're an SUV made for hauling. Mercedes is mainly made for pretty.


----------



## crimsonsky

haha - the other MBs yes, the G wagons not exactly. they're just like the original hummers - military vehicles that have been made pretty for the consumer. they're certainly more than capable vehicles just not for towing a horse it seems. sad for me in that respect - fantastic for me in all others.


----------



## tim62988

I don't see a lot of similarities between Hummers & this.

Hummer is a wider longer lower vehicle, this appears to be more compact/narrow.

the towing capacity i saw was at 7500 pounds which would be fine, but also want to check tounge weight on trailer vs. what the MB can handle so you arn't throwing the front end sky high

But Comparing:
08 Duramax with a 6.6 liter engine and 660ft/lbs of torque

Mercedes Benz 5.5 Liter youre at 390 for torque. if you bump up to the G63 youre at 560torque 

08 Duramax was 35K new.... the MB with larger engine starts at 135K.... I would say buy a truck and whatever car you want at that rate

just my .02


----------



## crimsonsky

haha - i know what you mean. my comparison to the hummer was that they took a military vehicle and "softened" it up for public consumption. that's the same thing that MB has done with the G wagon. in fact, the marines are using them now instead of hummers as they stand up better to being dropped from helicopters.  

you are right on the price points though. if i were to get a truck truck i would go for one of the new scorpion ford diesel engines in an F-250.  i already drive a MB E320 wagon or a Ford Focus as a daily driver. the MB is just much nicer lol. 

thank you for your thoughts/input - i do appreciate it!


----------



## crimsonsky

also - to answer your question. with what information i can find, with a weight distributing hitch, the max tongue weight rating for a G500 is 700lbs.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Wheel base is way too short. You'd be fish tailing all over the place.


----------



## AshsStorm

I don't know how good of a tow rig it is but I want one.. Lol. I have been in love with these for a long time! You have good taste


----------



## crimsonsky

they are nice, right?? *sigh* idk that i can justify having a G wagon AND a superduty though. :/ 

i think i'll end up with an f-250 diesel and a mercedes e320 cdi. good fuel mileage all around.


----------



## peppersgirl

egads, I wouldn't do it... wheel base, tow capacity (and just because it CAN tow the weight doesnt mean it was designed to),top heavyness, width...just noo. 


I have a dodge ram 2500 cummins, and I can still feel when my horses move hauling with that beast...heck I hauled goats cross country last october, and I could feel when one of the fools would butt another goat..


----------



## waresbear

Smart idea, go with at least a 3/4 ton & a diesel. Anything else is gambling on safety. Where I live it is illegal to haul most horse trailers without a 3/4 ton, must be a reason for I would think? Diesel is not required but it sure makes towing easier IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky

i had a f-250 v10 long bed and it was a fantastic tow vehicle - never felt the horses moving unless someone was REALLY throwing a fit in the trailer (talking a 3 horse featherlite here). i'd like one like that again but with the new scorpion diesel engine. 

and then a nice daily driver luxury car. hahahaha - i've gotten spoiled and i'm not so sure that's a good thing.


----------



## QOS

It will haul a Brenderup just fine. I don't know about a different trailer but the B'up will follow where you go and stop like a dream. Love my B'up.


----------



## freia

I can't tell you whether the G-wagon will suffice or not, but I do have some observations.

I'm from Norway (live in the US now). I'm used to seeing horse trailers, both double and single, being hauled by sedans and station-wagons. In the more recent years, I'm seeing more and more being hauled by SUVs and an occasional truck. I've seen many MB G-Wagons used for horse-hauling over the past 25 years.

I'm just wondering why the Europeans haul their horses without trucks, while in the US a truck seems to be required. Are the trailers designed differently somehow to be lighter weight and not fishtail so badly?

Anybody have any experience hauling horses on both continents who might know what the difference is? I've been wondering about this since I was a kid.

I mean, what is this, a Kia?
http://www.brenderup.no/hestehenger...kel.aspx?Action=1&NewsId=409&M=NewsV2&PID=961


----------



## poppy1356

For one american vehicles are not engineered anything like european vehicles. American vehicles don't last nearly as long and correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure european vehicles weigh more. If I could afford it I would have a Ford shipped over from Europe, built very different.


----------



## crimsonsky

G-wagons are European vehicles...


----------



## poppy1356

I was referring to comment just before mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia

Seems like if Crimsonsky wanted to use a G-wagon, if she paired it with something like QOS' Brenderup trailer, she'd be a happy camper.

Here's from a US Brenderup website stating you can haul them with your usual car.:
http://www.theydeservethebest.com/brenderup/towing.html

Last year I was looking at getting horse trailer, and my husband cringed, because "then we'll have to get a new truck too!". And I told him I was just planning on using my Outback - I'd seen it done many times. He looked at me like I'd grown 3 heads. I'm starting to get it now. The US trailers seem to be designed in a way that requires much more... oomph.


----------



## crimsonsky

haha - maybe we just need european trailers here!


----------



## QOS

I haul my Brenderup Royal TC with a Toyota Rav4 V6 with a factory towing package. I have NEVER EVER had a problem hauling with my RAV. I have had to apply brakes hard ONCE going around a curve with an on ramp - idiot in a Mini Van pulled out in front of me and putted. I wanted to drop kick her for a field goal. My trailer was loaded with my 1150 lb gelding. The trailer slowed when I hit the brakes without fish tailing.

I bought it in Austin from "they deserve the best" Liebie and Lucas. I hauled it home on Good Friday with a STIFF wind and I had never hauled a trailer. I did have a very experienced hauler with me but I drove. Didn't have one bit of a problem. 

It was pricey but I felt like I saved $10k by not having to also have a separate truck. It works for me but I would also LOVE to have a small LQ! I camp in the B'up all the time and it would be nice to have a toilet and shower!!


----------



## crimsonsky

good to know QOS! i appreciate your feedback. they only come in one and two horse models though, right? :/ i have three horses. boo


----------



## QOS

that is correct. One and two horse. They have quit building them in the US. The parts were shipped from Denmark to Midland, TX and assembled there. Last year they abruptly stopped shipping them. You can still pick up a used one or contact Liebe and Lucas as Kay is selling a French trailer similar to the Brenderup. 

I will never get rid of my B'up even if I were able to get an LQ. I get a few "what the heck is that" looks and questions. One guy came up and said it looked like a Constanoga Wagon! LOL


----------



## QOS

Just checked out the Lucas and Liebe site and the Fautras do have 3 and 4 horse trailers. The St. George trailer comes in 1 and 2 horse models.

Fautras Horse Trailers at Lucas & Liebe


----------



## loveduffy

this is intresting


----------



## QOS

give Kay a call. She ships them all over the place. She is a super nice lady to do business with.


----------



## crimsonsky

ooohhhhh i'll go look at that website now. there are a few people with benderups around here that i've seen on the road so they're out there.  thank you!


----------



## freia

You can also get the Bockmann (German) trailers in the US
http://www.traveledlanetrailers.com/bockmann/bockmann.html

, as well as the previously mentioned French Fautras.

I also found a single, lone US manfuacturer of European-style horse trailes, that can be hauled with a mid-size SUV - Safr - they seem to be pretty pricey. They've kind of made the "Airstream" version of a horse trailer.
North American Manufacturer Sets Up Production for New Line of a Safer, Lighter Weight and Easier to Handle Aluminum Horse Trailers

You'd think with gas prices going up, Americans would be all over these trailers that can be hauled with your 25mpg SUV, but they look like they're still quite a novelty around here.


----------



## freia

Here's one not too horribly far from you...
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks


----------



## Darrin

freia said:


> I can't tell you whether the G-wagon will suffice or not, but I do have some observations.
> 
> I'm from Norway (live in the US now). I'm used to seeing horse trailers, both double and single, being hauled by sedans and station-wagons. In the more recent years, I'm seeing more and more being hauled by SUVs and an occasional truck. I've seen many MB G-Wagons used for horse-hauling over the past 25 years.
> 
> I'm just wondering why the Europeans haul their horses without trucks, while in the US a truck seems to be required. Are the trailers designed differently somehow to be lighter weight and not fishtail so badly?
> 
> Anybody have any experience hauling horses on both continents who might know what the difference is? I've been wondering about this since I was a kid.
> 
> I mean, what is this, a Kia?
> Kjøring med hestehenger


First of all, laws from country to country are different when it comes to how a vehicle is built. Many vehicles built here in the US are not legal in the UK and vice versa. They may have the same tag but are actually not the same vehicle.

Second point works with my first. With taxes and rules in place across the atlantic you just don't have the big vehicles like we do here in the US. How many diesel pickups that are well over 6 liters in size do you fine in Europe? Not many. I've been told by some Scots and Irish that were over her training that you wouldn't even be able to buy the 7.3 liter motor I have in my pickup.

Third. There aint no replacement for displacement, 'nuff said.

Fourth. Wheel base, weight, brake size and torque is what makes a good tow rig. That's why people here don't recommend anything less than a 3/4 ton. Yes, lesser vehicles will do it but that doesn't mean they are all that safe in comparison.


----------



## Luv brenderup

*Safr*

Unfortunately safr is going out of business also. Really hope brenderup comes back! How are the fautras? Do they hold up well? I read another forum where they tend to fade in the sun.


----------



## QOS

Call Kay and ask her about the Fautras. 

I do know that the tongue weight is around 150 lbs or so on the Brenderup. I looked at a Lakota Charger SE today on line - I would love to own one - and the tongue weight was around 1000 lbs. Makes a huge difference on what you haul with. 

The cars are different for the two continents. A friend of mine was from German living here in Texas. She bought a VW Touareg in Texas. They moved back to Germany and she shipped the car over there - she had a heck of a time getting that rascal approved and licensed. She used it to haul a 2 horse 4 Star trailer. 

We just got back from hauling the B'up to Mississippi to trail ride. It hauls so easily but I do wish I had bought the Baron. I have so much stuff I need more SPACE!!!


----------

